
Ask HN: How long have Google / Facebook etc. been trying to kill the web? - everyone
I&#x27;m a game dev. I have zero interest in the web.
But I recently had to make a landing page for one of my games.
I was able to throw together a perfectly serviceable page (with html and css that I remember from college) in a few hours.
I hosted it on Netlify which worked perfectly and was very easy for me to use.<p>The problem is my page seems to be considered dangerous..<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;image.ibb.co&#x2F;dq3WGz&#x2F;image.png<p>I&#x27;ve seen articles &#x2F; comments here complaining that the olden days of peoples weird personal sites are gone... But it further seems that the big players (facebook et al) are actively trying to squash anything akin to this &#x27;old&#x27; web by making it not compatible with their system..
Did I get this right? + How long has it been going on?
======
through
The deeper question is where will this go? The web has been capitalized by the
ethical breach of abusing the lacking of general technological knowledge by
most people and new breed developers aren’t paying attention. I feel your pain
but cannot offer a reasonable solution but one _may_ exist with the required
ethos. After posting, moments later I saw a post of the following. It holds
promise from the inventor of the web:

[https://www.inrupt.com/blog/one-small-step-for-the-
web](https://www.inrupt.com/blog/one-small-step-for-the-web)

